# It's a bird, it's a plane, NO IT'S



## halstaff

The orders from ServoCity and RobotShop for my newest project just arrived and I can't wait to start building! What will it be?

THE FINAL UPDATE VIDEO - 




*UPDATE* With Bob's skull and paint job complete, he is really starting to come alive!









*UPDATE* You can check out the video showing the progress of the build at 














This isn't the final tread arrangement but I am looking for a longer track.










The mechanical structure is coming together:









My new tracks arrived and they work great and look cool! I am a happy camper.


----------



## halstaff

Here's the first part.










I have been working on the design for the backpack:


----------



## RoxyBlue

halstaff said:


> The orders from ServoCity and RobotShop for my newest project just arrived and I can't wait to start building! What will it be?


An automatic dishwasher?


----------



## bobzilla

I know, I know......


----------



## Lightman

...a Bat?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think I know....but I don't want to ruin it for anyone......so I'll shhhhhhhhh my mouth...


----------



## RoxyBlue

A personal valet and all around handy shop assistant?:jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

A minion!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

A remote controlled ground zombie?


----------



## elputas69

Don't know...but looks good!


----------



## uncle

Ah, nostalgia moment!! Reminds me of playing with my Erector Set!!


----------



## halstaff

I have been working on the design of the backpack. Still need to build one crucial element but it is coming along.


----------



## halstaff

The new special order tracks came in and look as good as I imagined they would. I did have to add a spacer to raise the upper wheels a bit to get the proper tension but I am pleased.
Now on to the next hurdle!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This looks so intriguing!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Awwww man, I hate surprises!  Just whisper it in my ear, I won't tell anyone.


----------



## halstaff

Now that the mechanical design has been tested and proven to work as planned, it is time to move on to the next step.
Jarvis has been disassembled and is now being prepped for painting.
It took me awhile to bring myself to do it as it feels like I am taking a giant step backwards but it needs to be done.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Now I know you're just messing with us!!! Can't wait to see what this turns into.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

Can't wait to see it finished! (Whatever it is)


----------



## bobzilla

Wow!
Who did you sucker into painting it?


----------



## halstaff

bobzilla said:


> Wow!
> Who's did you sucker into painting it?


Oh, did I forget to mention it. That would be you!


----------



## halstaff

Sanded, cleaned, primed and ready for paint!


----------



## halstaff

Check out the progress video in the initial post and let me know what you think!


----------



## IMU

I think you've got the hang of this now. All hail Halstaff ... the animatronic king!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tony Stark would be proud of you


----------



## bobzilla

hint, hint? 



halstaff said:


> Sanded, cleaned, primed and ready for paint!


----------



## bobzilla

I hope this is suppose to be a steampunk robot, Steve?
If not, I'm up ship creek! 
Here is the start of the head for Steve's steampunk robot project.
Someone had to let the cat out of the bag 
More pics here: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1760


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oooh, love me some steampunk!


----------



## bobzilla

Me too!
This is my first stab at the steampunk thing :googly:


----------



## Lightman

Look'in good Bob....really nice job.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you!


----------



## IMU

OK, this is weird ... I could have sworn I posted a comment on here earlier today and it's gone. Oh well ... great job as always Bob.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you!


----------



## bobzilla

A few more progress pics.
Almost done except for painting the skull. :xbones: :smileton:
The skull will be heading back over to Steve's soon for the animation process.


----------



## Dead Things

Looks really wicked Bob. Can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

His brains light up. Does that mean he's having a thought?:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks, Pat! 
Roxy, it means.....he's alive!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo!


----------



## Lightman

Looks great Bob...really cool colors


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh Goodie, Goodie!  Time for painting! I love a skull with a thought in his gourd.


----------



## IMU

Great looking brain Bob.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you kindly, folks!


----------



## bobzilla

Pretty much finished with this guy.
Now, on to the body.


----------



## Lightman

Terrific job Bob!


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you sir!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love the steampunk look of him. Take a bow sir, he is uber cool! (I used the "U" word....)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks as if he has a switch for turning his brain on and off. I know some people who are like that.....:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

Me too! 
Thanks P5 and Roxy!



RoxyBlue said:


> Looks as if he has a switch for turning his brain on and off. I know some people who are like that.....:jol:


I love the steampunk look of him. Take a bow sir, he is uber cool! (I used the "U" word....)


----------



## punkineater

:winkin: sshhhhh, geniuses at work! :biggrinkin:


----------



## stick

Looking Great.


----------



## bobzilla

Okay, now I'm really done with this guy......really? :googly:
I installed the eyes, servo and the brain today. Steve made it possible to power up the brain and eyes by throwing on the knife switch located on the skull. The eyes and brain are battery powered, and tied into the knife switch. Pretty cool feature! 
I painted the body of Jarvis, and now Steve is in the process of the reassembly.
I had fun helping Steve bring this guy to life.


----------



## stick

Looking good.


----------



## Hairazor

Hot Dang!! Cool!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks, guys! 
Steve has his hands full putting this guy back together.
He is the architect of bringing things to life.


----------



## Lightman

Knife switch was a great idea! I like the spring mounts for the eyes and brain. Easy to remove for maintenance but still sturdy and reliable for normal use.

Colors fit the theme and the peripheral steam punk doo dads are perfect. (Yes..."doo dad" is an official term...at least in my vocabulary...LOL).


----------



## bobzilla

Video:


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks, Brian!



Lightman said:


> Knife switch was a great idea! I like the spring mounts for the eyes and brain. Easy to remove for maintenance but still sturdy and reliable for normal use.
> 
> Colors fit the theme and the peripheral steam punk doo dads are perfect. (Yes..."doo dad" is an official term...at least in my vocabulary...LOL).


----------



## Lightman

Video is so cool! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## halstaff

Bob did a fantastic job on the skull! I can't wait for it to be joined to his body!


----------



## IMU

WOW ... that is so cool.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Walking on Sunshine??? Okay, I get it...It turned out so great!  That's a pair of talented hands you got there mister... I like the way you toggle that switch. Apparently the skull does too, did you see how his eyes lit up?


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Pfive! 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Walking on Sunshine??? Okay, I get it...It turned out so great!  That's a pair of talented hands you got there mister... I like the way you toggle that switch. Apparently the skull does too, did you see how his eyes lit up?


----------



## halstaff

With Bob's skull and paint job complete, he is really starting to come alive!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, he's so pretty:jol:

You guys never cease to impress me.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice work putting him back together, Steve! I can only imagine all the hours that went into him for you!
So, the five pounds I added to the skull is no problem, right? 
I'm guessing some sort of ginormous servo will have to be added?
Good Lord! Look at the melon on him! :googly:


----------



## Lightman

Terrific! Reminds me of Wild Wild West (movie). Very cool!


----------



## halstaff

He's almost ready for his big magazine photo shoot. Biggest project left is to extend the servo cables. Just 84 solder joints to go!


----------



## Lightman

Fantastic job! Really is coming together. You have captured the true essence of steam punk!


----------



## halstaff

We did the photo shoot for the Servo Magazine column article on Friday. More photos coming soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:His eyes are really cool Steve. It gives him so much personality. I think your steampunk robot is going to be the standard for all others... Just AWESOME!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nice work and congrats on making the cover!


----------



## halstaff

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Nice work and congrats on making the cover!


Thank you!
No guarantee it will make the cover. We did the photo shoot so we can present the best photos possible. If he doesn't make the cover, the article will include some extra special shots!


----------



## dirtTroll

bobzilla said:


> Video:


How were the eyes done??? This is soooo wicked cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see Jarvis was featured on the cover of Servo magazine:

http://www.servomagazine.com/


----------



## bobzilla

Hey, I know that Jarvis guy! 
Congrats, Steve!



RoxyBlue said:


> I see Jarvis was featured on the cover of Servo magazine:
> 
> http://www.servomagazine.com/


----------



## bobzilla

Here are the photo's of Jarvis completed.
Steve did an awesome job on Jarvis' body, and everything that went into making him come alive. Brian took some really great photos of the finished prop. 
Kudos for making the cover of Servo Magazine, Steve!
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/he76p7g2ksx0i0r/AAB-LkNBv8h_1iwiIf4ZIsfea?dl=0


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's so pretty he could be the poster boy for Erector Set!:jol:


----------



## Daphne

OH
MY
GOSH!

This is unbelievably cool! Have mercy!!


----------



## halstaff

JARVIS has finally been completed and is ready to hit the convention scene!


----------



## Hairazor

Jarvis is one hot dude


----------



## RoxyBlue

You’ve got impressive animatronics skills!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! Jarvis turned out so great. I love the addition of the fourth wheel on the movement track, it looks to be a great improvement in his mobility. Nice job all the way around, I bet he will be a big hit at your next convention!


----------



## bobzilla

So cool, Steve!
He's one of my favorite projects we worked on together


----------

